# Max Pulse Device-Photoelectric Plethysmography



## jkb77 (Nov 4, 2014)

I am wondering if there are any physician offices (perhaps cardiology) that have purchased and are currently billing for the Max Pulse Device?  I am wondering what CPT code(s) you are billing and if you are getting reimbursed?  Thank you in advance.


----------

